# Registry Cleaner XP pop-ups



## DW3555 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have just switched from dial up to cable internet connection (about time). I am now getting continues pop-ups all stating that I need to visit a particular site (there are actually 2 - 3 different web addresses it sends from time to time) .. stating that my registry needs updated and/or cleaned. Some of the addresses are:

_*Mod edit: URL's removed.*_

I have a strong suppsion that these are not legit pop-ups and sites ... but how do I stop or block these from appearing on my computer. I can get upwards of over 100 per day!

*H-E-L-P*

Dave


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Dave and welcome to tsf.

It sounds like you have picked up some malware.
Follow the instructions HERE and an analyst will help you sort it out.
please be patient they are busy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Also, please do not post links to suspect sites, a novice user might click on them and end up with the same issue. I've removed the links from your post.


----------

